# Which Toy Day Variations Does Your Nook's Have?



## tajikey (Dec 1, 2020)

It's 12/1, and with that, the new toys should be available at Nook's. Since I don't TT, I'll have to update this daily, but here's what I have:

RC Helicopter - Green
Dinosaur Toy - Red
Dollhouse - Purple
Kids' Tent - Blue
Mini Circuit - Black and Silver
Pop-up Book - Savannah
Puppy Plushie - Pink
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot - Orange


----------



## Cherry Tree (Dec 1, 2020)

I had the black puppy plushie in today. I dont time travel either so I can't wait to see what i get


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 1, 2020)

RC Helicopter - Blue
Dinosaur Toy - Red!
Dollhouse - Orange
Kids' Tent - White
Mini Circuit - Yellow & Blue
Pop-up Book - The dino one
Puppy Plushie - Lemon & White
Set of Stockings - Chic
Tin Robot - Pink

The only one I haven't seen in my shop yet are dino toys.

Edit: Finally got a dino toy to roll in. It's the red one, my favorite!


----------



## moonlights (Dec 1, 2020)

so far I have the yellow RC helicopter.


----------



## tajikey (Dec 1, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> RC Helicopter - Blue
> Dinosaur Toy - ???
> Dollhouse - Orange
> Kids' Tent - White
> ...


I really want the full set of mini circuits. Those will go perfectly displayed inside one of the loops of my tricycle racetrack.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Dinosaur toy (green on both Evwirt and Arctin)
Dollhouse (pink on Evwirt, purple on Arctin)
Kids tent (colorful on Evwirt, pink on Arctin)
Mini circuit (red and white on Evwirt, blue and white on Arctin)
Pop-up book (the ocean blue on Evwirt, savanna on Arctin)
Puppy plushie (red on Evwirt, spotted on Arctin)
RC helicopter (yellow on Evwirt, green on Arctin)
Set of stockings (Elegant on Arctin)
Tin robot (green on Evwirt, black on Arctin)

I had to list all my variants when I was looking to catalog the kids tents and dinosaur toys, so I had them handy. It’ll be interesting if they’re linked like tool variants.


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

I had the ocean pop-up book in Nook's today. Will have to find someone with the mesozoic one. The items I care most about are anything robot and dinosaur related.


RC Helicopter - Blue
Dinosaur Toy - Green
Dollhouse - Orange
Kids' Tent - Colorful
Mini Circuit - Red and White
Pop-up Book - Ocean
Puppy Plushie - Red
Set of Stockings - Colourful
Tin Robot - Green


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 1, 2020)

RC Helicopter - Pink
Dinosaur Toy - Brown
Dollhouse - Red
Kids' Tent - White
Mini Circuit - Blue and Yellow
Pop-up Book - Dinosaur
Puppy Plushie - Lemon & White
Set of Stockings - Natural
Tin Robot - Pink

I don't TT either so I'm excited to see what variations I get!


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 1, 2020)

I've been time traveling. I'm sad I don't have the shark pop up books as my default.

RC Helicopter - Red
Dinosaur Toy - Blue
Dollhouse - Green
Kids' Tent - White
Mini Circuit - Blue and yellow
Pop-up Book - Dinosaur
Puppy Plushie - Lemon and White
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot - Pink


----------



## Snek (Dec 1, 2020)

Today my Nooks had the white dollhouse. Its sort of ironic since all my player character houses are white. Anyway, I'm trying not to TT since I'm now on holiday that way I can enjoy the season more.


----------



## Pepita111 (Dec 1, 2020)

I had the orange dollhouse today.

I can't wait to see what other I'm going to have. I hope that I can get a nice colored puppy that I like.


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 1, 2020)

I had the blue and yellow circuit today! Not my favorite item but I bought it just to have it.

Edit: here's the list of both of my islands combined (I'll update as the days go on; CK= Coral Key, L= Lorien)

RC Helicopter - Blue (CK)
Dinosaur Toy
Dollhouse
Kids' Tent- Floral/Yellow (L)
Mini Circuit- Yellow/Blue (L)
Pop-up Book
Puppy Plushie
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot- Red (L)

Just an FYI, you can have multiple people come buy toys at your Nooks just like the seasonal stuff over the summer.


----------



## Gazer297 (Dec 1, 2020)

I have the pink plushie dog today for my first item.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 1, 2020)

I have the black & purple dollhouse today. Not my favorite but I can always trade


----------



## eseamir (Dec 1, 2020)

I had the beige puppy plushie as my first toy, haven't had a chance to log on today to see what I have but I'm hoping I can at least get a white tent either in my nooks or through trading


----------



## Mick (Dec 1, 2020)

Ooh this is an interesting topic, I wonder if these combinations will be grouped like the nook mile items. We'll have to see. I'll put my data in here too, I don't TT (yet) so it'll take a while to fill up this list though...

*RC Helicopter *- Purple
*Dinosaur Toy *- Green
*Dollhouse *- Blue
*Kids' Tent *- Black
*Mini Circuit *- Pink & Purple
*Pop-up Book *- Pink (flowers)
*Puppy Plushie *- Black
Set of Stockings
*Tin Robot *- Silver


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 1, 2020)

i don't TT so this will be interesting to see if i remember to update this every day   

*rc helicopter* - pink
*dinosaur toy* - blue
*dollhouse* - red
*kids' tent* - black
*mini circuit* - pink & purple (which looks like gray & yellow for the track)
*pop-up book* - flowers
*puppy plushie - *black
*set of stockings* - natural
*tin robot* - silver & gray


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 1, 2020)

Here's what I have so far (will edit, and i dont time travel either)
RC Helicopter - blue
Dinosaur Toy - gray?
Dollhouse - it looks light blue, not sure what the actual color is
Kids' Tent - Brown
Mini Circuit - I d k
Pop-up Book - Flowers
Puppy Plushie - Beige
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot - Yellow


----------



## Corrie (Dec 1, 2020)

I had the blue and black stockings today!


----------



## Livia (Dec 1, 2020)

I have the pink pop up book on Goose Isle and the red tin robot on DevilFalls.


----------



## KitaWarheit (Dec 1, 2020)

I don't TT either but today I have the red dino! ^^


----------



## jiny (Dec 1, 2020)

i tt a lot so maybe ill have this updated frequently haha, today i have the spotted puppy plushie

*rc helicopter* - light blue
*dinosaur toy* - brown
*dollhouse* -
*kids' tent* - pink
*mini circuit* -
*pop-up book* - savannah
*puppy plushie *- spotted
*set of stockings* -
*tin robot* -


----------



## Serabee (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm currently TTing (I need seasonal DIYs, lol) so I'll update as I see! But my first toy was the black robot~

*RC Helicopter* -
*Dinosaur Toy* - Brown (IDK why it's called brown, that guy is clearly orange)
*Dollhouse* -
*Kids' Tent* - Pink
*Mini Circuit* - Black & silver
*Pop-up Book* - Savannah
*Puppy Plushie *- Spotted (low-key wanted this one since I had one of those flipping Dalmation toys as a kid~)
*Set of Stockings* -
*Tin Robot* - Black

BTW, if anyone wants to swap variants, lemme know!


----------



## Masenkochick (Dec 1, 2020)

The Isle of Keet Largo has:

*RC Helicopter* - pink
*Dinosaur Toy* - blue
*Dollhouse* - red 
*Kids' Tent* - black
*Mini Circuit* -
*Pop-up Book* - flowers
*Puppy Plushie *-
*Set of Stockings* -  natural
*Tin Robot* -


----------



## TesaOfSappho (Dec 1, 2020)

I have:
*RC Helicopter 
Dinosaur Toy* Red
*Dollhouse *Pink*
Kids' Tent *Stripes
*Mini Circuit
Pop-up Book
Puppy Plushie *Tricolored
*Set of Stockings *Elegant*
Tin Robot *


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 1, 2020)

Dinosaur Toy: Brown
Dollhouse: Pink
Kids Tent: White
Mini-Circuit: Blue and Yellow
Pop-Up Book: the Mesozoic World
Puppy Plushie: Lemon and White
RC Helicopter: Yellow
Set of Stockings: Chic
Tin Robot: Pink

Here's a link to all the variants


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 1, 2020)

My first item today was the tin robot in black and yellow! What a nice variant to get!
I TTed one day back to get a DIY and then coming to the present I had a new item in stock!

rc helicopter -
dinosaur toy -
dollhouse -
kids' tent -
mini circuit -
pop-up book - *savannah*
puppy plushie - *spotted*
set of stockings - *cool*
tin robot - *black*


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 1, 2020)

RC Helicopter 
Dinosaur Toy - *red*
Dollhouse
Kids' Tent
Mini Circuit
Pop-up Book
Puppy Plushie
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot

I'm tempted to TT, lol.


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 1, 2020)

I haven't done any TTing so far. but here's what I have so far with just 1 day. 

RC Helicopter - Light Blue
Dinosaur Toy
Dollhouse
Kids' Tent
Mini Circuit
Pop-up Book
Puppy Plushie
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm not a TT-er so I've just got one. Night remember to update this lol.

Pop-up book - Savannah
RC Helicopter - yellow
Set of Stockings - cool
Mini circuit - black and silver
Dinosaur - red
Dollhouse - pink
Tin robot - black
Kid's tent - pink
Puppy plushie - spotted


----------



## cainhurst (Dec 1, 2020)

So far I've just seen the blue RC helicopter. Excited to see what other varieties of toys I get throughout the month though


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 1, 2020)

I haven’t been tting lately so I will edit this when I check each day. Edited: I tted

Mini circuit - red and white
Set of stockings - colorful
Pop up book - the ocean blue
Tin Robot - green
Dollhouse - orange
Dino Toy - green
Puppy - red
tent - colorful 
rc chopper - blue


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Dec 1, 2020)

Green RC helicopter


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Just looked at Arctin, and it has a purple dollhouse. I’ll update my first post as I find out Arctin’s set.


----------



## mocha. (Dec 1, 2020)

I had the Savannah pop-up book today, didn’t actually realise there were different variations so it looks like I have some trading to do!


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 1, 2020)

RC Helicopter - Purple
Dinosaur Toy - Grey/Gray
Dollhouse - Blue
Kids' Tent
Mini Circuit
Pop-up Book - Flower/Pink
Puppy Plushie - Beige
Set of Stockings - Chic
Tin Robot - Yellow


----------



## ranch (Dec 1, 2020)

RC helicopter - pink
dinosaur toy - blue
dollhouse - red
kids tent - floral
mini circuit - blue & yellow
pop-up book - dinosaur
puppy plushie - grey & white
set of stockings - cute
tin robot - red

none of the variations are the ones I'd prefer...except maybe the blue dinosaur? RIP lol


----------



## Rosch (Dec 1, 2020)

*Set of Stockings* - chic
*Kids' Tent* - brown
*Pop-up Book* - flowers
*Dollhouse* - blue
*Dinosaur Toy* - gray
*Mini Circuit* - pink & purple
*Puppy Plushie* - beige
*Tin Robot* - yellow
*RC Helicopter* - purple


----------



## azurill (Dec 1, 2020)

Today I had the red dollhouse and the natural stockings.

RC Helicopter - pink 12/6
Dinosaur Toy - blue 12/8
Dollhouse-  red -12/1
Kids' Tent - black 12/3
Mini Circuit - pink and purple 12/7
Pop-up Book - flowers - 12/2
Puppy Plushie- black 12/4
Set of Stockings- natural
Tin Robot- silver 12/5


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Dec 1, 2020)

I got a tin robot today!


----------



## Miranda Priestly (Dec 1, 2020)

I got the blue rc helicopter which is a pretty good color when looking at all the possible variations.

RC Helicopter - Blue
Dinosaur Toy
Dollhouse  
Kids' Tent
Mini Circuit
Pop-up Book - savannah
Puppy Plushie
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 1, 2020)

ty, you reminded me to check before they close!! :V i don't time travel so i'll add the rest later!

RC Helicopter - purple
Dinosaur Toy
Dollhouse - blue
Kids' Tent
Mini Circuit
Pop-up Book - savannah
Puppy Plushie
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot


----------



## oranje (Dec 1, 2020)

Crossing my fingers that I get the shark book on my island! For today, I discovered that I have....

RC Helicopter -
Dinosaur Toy -
Dollhouse- 
*Kids' Tent - Colorful (12/1)*
Mini Circuit -
Pop-up Book -
Puppy Plushie-
Set of Stockings- 
Tin Robot


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 1, 2020)

I don't TT, but I was able to catalogue all the variants of all the Toy Day items at someone's island! Today, my Nook's Cranny was selling a Mini Circuit in red and white. I still bought it, 'cause it looks nice.


----------



## Minou (Dec 1, 2020)

Here are mine!
kid's tent - pink
dollhouse - orange
dinosaur toy - green
puppy plushie - spotted
helicopter rc - blue
tin robot - black
mini circuit - red&white
pop up book - ocean blue


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 1, 2020)

Here are mine; I don't time-travel!

RC Helicopter - green (December 5)
Dinosaur Toy - green (December 3)
Dollhouse - purple (December 1)
Kids' Tent - pink (December 4)
Mini Circuit - black & silver (December 6)
Pop-up Book - savannah 
Puppy Plushie
Set of Stockings - elegant (December 2) - so happy with this! I think this variant looks best with my main room.
Tin Robot - black (December 11)


----------



## tajikey (Dec 1, 2020)

Mad Aly said:


> I don't TT, but I was able to catalogue all the variants of all the Toy Day items at someone's island! Today, my Nook's Cranny was selling a Mini Circuit in red and white. I still bought it, 'cause it looks nice.


I want all the circuits in the worst way!


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 1, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I want all the circuits in the worst way!


@LittleMissPanda is amazingly generous enough to offer people to catalogue all the variants of all the Toy Day items at her island for just 30 TBT Bells! That's how I was able to catalogue everything.  She also offers orders for 5 TBT Bells each. Here is her queue, if you're interested.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 2, 2020)

Not currently time traveling either -

Wailea

RC Helicopter - purple and pink
Dinosaur Toy - yellow
Dollhouse - light blue
Kids' Tent - blue and white stripe
Mini Circuit - red
Pop-up Book - shark
Puppy Plushie - Tricolored
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot - blue

Villekulla (does not yet have upgraded store)

Stockings - grey/ white/ greige


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 2, 2020)

I don’t time travel but here is my record

RC helicopter - yellow
Dinosaur toy - red (twice in a row!)
Kids’ tent - stripes
Dollhouse - pink
mini circuit - red and white
pop-up book - the ocean blue
puppy plushie - tricolour
set of stockings - natural red looking colour?
tin robot - blue


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Dec 2, 2020)

I had the black puppy plushie! 

I have all the items cataloged now, so it doesn't matter to me. But I got very excited when I saw the puppy plushie sitting in my nooks.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Dec 2, 2020)

So far, I have the beige puppy plushie and the brown polka-dotted tent. 

The puppy plushie looks cute wagging its tail. Two of them playing with a beach ball makes a picture of fun! I placed the tent next to a leaf campfire at my other camping ground. It definitely looks more cosy than a sleeping bag. 🏕


----------



## xara (Dec 2, 2020)

i don’t tt, either, so i’ll have to try and remember to update each day lmao; 

dinosaur toy - 
dollhouse - 
kids’ tent -
mini circuit - 
pop up book - 
puppy plushie - 
rc helicopter - 
set of stockings - *c**olorfu**l*
tin robot - *blue*


----------



## Korichi (Dec 2, 2020)

I have the black tin robot today! Yesterday I had the cool set of stockings and the savannah pop up book.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2020)

I've the green tin robot and colourful set of stockings today.


----------



## Manah (Dec 2, 2020)

My list so far:

RC Helicopter - Red
Dinosaur Toy - Blue
Dollhouse - Green
Kids' Tent - White
Mini Circuit
Pop-up Book - The Mesozoic world
Puppy Plushie - Beige
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot - Pink


----------



## cherrygirl (Dec 2, 2020)

So far I have the blue dollhouse, grey plushie  dog, grey Dino, and I can’t remind what the pop up book was tho


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 2, 2020)

Are all the toy day items out ?


----------



## tajikey (Dec 2, 2020)

Mad Aly said:


> @LittleMissPanda is amazingly generous enough to offer people to catalogue all the variants of all the Toy Day items at her island for just 30 TBT Bells! That's how I was able to catalogue everything.  She also offers orders for 5 TBT Bells each. Here is her queue, if you're interested.


I noticed that, thank you. I'll probably wait patiently until I've seen all items in my Nook's before looking to get the rest of them.



Mercedes said:


> Are all the toy day items out ?


Not the stuff from Jingle (unless hacked).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 2, 2020)

Arctin has the savanna book today!


----------



## Imbri (Dec 2, 2020)

I'll update this as I fill in the blanks.

RC Helicopter - Pink
Dinosaur Toy - Red
Dollhouse - Red
Kids' Tent - Floral
Mini Circuit -
Pop-up Book - The Mesozoic World
Puppy Plushie - Gray & White
Set of Stockings - Chic
Tin Robot -


I am more than happy to do trades, guys. If you see something you want/need, let me know.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ohh, I'll definitely have to try keeping this updated...

RC Helicopter - Yellow
Dinosaur Toy - Brown
Dollhouse -
Kids' Tent - White
Mini Circuit - Blue/Yellow (looks green/white to me... lol)
Pop-up Book - The Mesozoic World
Puppy Plushie - Lemon & White
Set of Stockings -
Tin Robot - Pink


----------



## tajikey (Dec 2, 2020)

Added the Savannah Pop-up Book to my original post.


----------



## Silkfawn (Dec 2, 2020)

If I remember correctly... 

RC Helicopter - Yellow
Dinosaur Toy - Red
Dollhouse - Pink
Kids' Tent - striped
Mini Circuit - idk
Pop-up Book - I think the shark one
Puppy Plushie - the neutral colored one
Set of Stockings - idk
Tin Robot - blue


----------



## Debeers (Dec 2, 2020)

Here’s mine:

RC Helicopter - 
Dinosaur Toy - 
Dollhouse -
Kids' Tent - blue (12/1)
Mini Circuit - 
Pop-up Book -
Puppy Plushie - pink (12/2)
Set of Stockings - colorful (12/1)
Tin Robot -


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 2, 2020)

Today I had a red dollhouse. It's so interesting to see the different lists people are getting.


----------



## KJT (Dec 2, 2020)

Gazer297 said:


> I have the pink plushie dog today for my first item.


I would really like a pink plushie dog, any way I could come to your island to buy one? I would also trade, I have the yellow and white dog

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020



Debeers said:


> Here’s mine:
> 
> RC Helicopter -
> Dinosaur Toy -
> ...


Could I come to your island to buy the pink plushie dog?


----------



## Livia (Dec 2, 2020)

Livia said:


> I have the pink pop up book on Goose Isle and the red tin robot on DevilFalls.



today I have the brown dollhouse on Goose Isle and the purple helicopter on DevilFalls


----------



## annex (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm seeing lists of toys from non time travelers. Shouldn't we only have two items so far? Not trying to sound rude, but I'm wondering if I'm missing something? My nooks had a yellow robot yesterday and a green dinosaur today.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 2, 2020)

annex said:


> I'm seeing lists of toys from non time travelers. Shouldn't we only have two items so far? Not trying to sound rude, but I'm wondering if I'm missing something? My nooks had a yellow robot yesterday and a green dinosaur today.


I can't speak for others, but I've gone back today to update my original post from yesterday. XD


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Dec 2, 2020)

annex said:


> I'm seeing lists of toys from non time travelers. Shouldn't we only have two items so far? Not trying to sound rude, but I'm wondering if I'm missing something? My nooks had a yellow robot yesterday and a green dinosaur today.


We're posting the entire list of toys and then adding the colors of the ones we've seen in the store so far. Just editing the post as we go.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 2, 2020)

annex said:


> I'm seeing lists of toys from non time travelers. Shouldn't we only have two items so far? Not trying to sound rude, but I'm wondering if I'm missing something? My nooks had a yellow robot yesterday and a green dinosaur today.


Some lists have the stocking set listed as well, which isn’t a toy technically (but it is within the season) but appears as a furniture item.


----------



## annex (Dec 2, 2020)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> We're posting the entire list of toys and then adding the colors of the ones we've seen in the store so far. Just editing the post as we go.


Gottcha. I was wondering if maybe some were available with nook miles or something. Thanks.


----------



## tajikey (Dec 2, 2020)

annex said:


> Gottcha. I was wondering if maybe some were available with nook miles or something. Thanks.


Yes, what others have said. I've had the green RC Copter and Savannah Pop-up Book so far, but not the stockings. It would have been awesome if Nintendo had coded those so they would dangle from the hearth/fireplace.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 2, 2020)

So far:
RC Helicopter - Blue
Dinosaur Toy -
Dollhouse -
Kids' Tent -
Mini Circuit -
Pop-up Book - Savannah
Puppy Plushie -
Set of Stockings -
Tin Robot - Black

Not impressed so far with my color variants but thank goodness I catalogued everything for 28 tbt. This forum is so useful.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Dec 2, 2020)

I'll try to remember to update this daily.

RC helicopter - light blue
Kids tent - white
Mini circuit - blue and yellow
Dinosaur - red
Pop-up book - red
Tin robot - pink
Set of stockings - cute (pink)


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 2, 2020)

annex said:


> I'm seeing lists of toys from non time travelers. Shouldn't we only have two items so far? Not trying to sound rude, but I'm wondering if I'm missing something? My nooks had a yellow robot yesterday and a green dinosaur today.



Aren't the stockings sold in the furniture near the back of the store?


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 2, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Aren't the stockings sold in the furniture near the back of the store?


They are. I had stockings in the back and a toy in the front yesterday.


----------



## Insulaire (Dec 2, 2020)

And unlike the daily toy, the stockings can only be bought once before disappearing


----------



## Livia (Dec 2, 2020)

Livia said:


> today I have the brown dollhouse on Goose Isle and the purple helicopter on DevilFalls



I decided to make a list like everyone else and I'll try to keep it updated for both islands. GI is for Goose Isle and DF is for DevilFalls

RC Helicopter - purple (DF), light blue (GI)
Dinosaur Toy- Gray (GI)
Dollhouse- brown (GI), blue (DF)
Kids' Tent-
Mini Circuit- pink and purple (GI), blue and yellow (DF)
Pop-up Book - flowers (GI)
Puppy Plushie- gray and white (DF)
Set of Stockings- Natural (DF)
Tin Robot- red (DF)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 2, 2020)

I forgot to look it up until now but I found that Arctin has the elegant set of stockings (my favorite, actually!) Still waiting on Evwirt’s (hopefully those will be in natural).


----------



## Skandranon (Dec 2, 2020)

black puppy
red helicopter


----------



## Equity (Dec 2, 2020)

I have the following Toy Day variations:

Tin robot: black
RC helicopter: blue


----------



## Junalt (Dec 2, 2020)

So far I have the :-

RC Helicopter - Green
Dinosaur Toy - Blue
Dollhouse - Purple
Kids' Tent - Blue
Mini Circuit - Blue
Pop-up Book - Savannah
Puppy Plushie - Pink
Set of Stockings - Elegant
Tin Robot - Orange


----------



## mayor.lauren (Dec 2, 2020)

i was SO happy when i saw i had the black puppy plushie with the red collar in my nook's, since that's exactly what my IRL dog looks like!


----------



## Gazer297 (Dec 2, 2020)

KJT said:


> I would really like a pink plushie dog, any way I could come to your island to buy one? I would also trade, I have the yellow and white dog
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sorry I did not see this sooner I have not been on today.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 2, 2020)

Ooh, this looks fun! Here’s the toy inventory on Guava Bay:

RC Helicopter: Purple
Dinosaur Toy
Dollhouse
Kids' Tent
Mini Circuit: Blue and yellow
Pop-up Book
Puppy Plushie
Set of Stockings: Colorful (I think..? Hmmm)
Tin Robot: Orange

I really don’t care what variations I get.
I want to catalog all the tents and maybe the plushies too, so I’ll have to get to that in a few days.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Dec 2, 2020)

So far, Cool Stockings, Pink Kids Tent and a pop up book...that I think had a lion in it...


----------



## eseamir (Dec 3, 2020)

I've gotten the brown tent, the flowers pop up book, the purple dollhouse, and the green tin robot so far. none of the actual variants that I'd want but its fun going in and checking!!


----------



## Uffe (Dec 3, 2020)

mayor.lauren said:


> i was SO happy when i saw i had the black puppy plushie with the red collar in my nook's, since that's exactly what my IRL dog looks like!
> 
> 
> View attachment 340406


What a cute dog!


----------



## mayor.lauren (Dec 3, 2020)

Uffe said:


> What a cute dog!


Thank you! He's a very good boy!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 3, 2020)

mayor.lauren said:


> i was SO happy when i saw i had the black puppy plushie with the red collar in my nook's, since that's exactly what my IRL dog looks like!
> 
> 
> View attachment 340406



He's adorable! 

Anyway, I got the following:

Kid's Tent (Stripes)
Mini Circuit (Red & White)
Puppy Plushie (Tricoloured)
I really wish they allow us to customise them or offer other variants for sale.


----------



## Tindre (Dec 3, 2020)

TTd a little to move in Sally yesterdayso got to see some more colors 

RC Helicopter
Dinosaur Toy - red
Dollhouse - natural
Kids' Tent - pink
Mini Circuit - blue
Pop-up Book - Savannah
Puppy Plushie
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot - black


----------



## Pandora2707 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is what I have so far, it will be interesting to compare
RC Helicopter - yellow
Dinosaur Toy
Dollhouse - pink
Kids' Tent - blue and white striped
Mini Circuit - red and white
Pop-up Book - shark
Puppy Plushie - tri-coloured
Set of Stockings - colourful
Tin Robot - blue


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2020)

I have the orange dollhouse in Nook's Cranny today.


----------



## J087 (Dec 3, 2020)

So I take it the colours don't change? 
You need to trade to get everything?


----------



## Mick (Dec 3, 2020)

J087 said:


> So I take it the colours don't change?
> You need to trade to get everything?



Unfortunately, yes. Like the other items in the store, the toy day stuff only shows up in one variation, and unless you get incredibly lucky with balloons/villager gifts/redd etc you can only get them through trading.

(I'm not sure you can even get these items from villagers and such, though).


----------



## Debeers (Dec 3, 2020)

I have the yellow doll house today.


----------



## tajikey (Dec 3, 2020)

mayor.lauren said:


> i was SO happy when i saw i had the black puppy plushie with the red collar in my nook's, since that's exactly what my IRL dog looks like!
> 
> 
> View attachment 340406


Further evidence that ACNH frequently crosses the boundary between virtual and reality.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 3, 2020)

Arctin has the blue and white mini-circuit!


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 3, 2020)

I had the blue and yellow mini circuit today!


----------



## tajikey (Dec 3, 2020)

Added the purple dollhouse to my original post. Still waiting on that darn mini circuit.


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 3, 2020)

i have the red dollhouse today.  honestly, i'm going to be really surprised if i get a lot of the colours i'm interested in for these items.

at least my plush puppy was black yesterday


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 3, 2020)

So far I have the pink puppy plush and the blue kids' tent!

I do want the striped tent and the spotted puppy plush instead though, so I'll probably trade in the future,,


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2020)

gonna update my list since it’s been a few days :’^)

dinosaur toy - *grey*
dollhouse - *pink*
kids’ tent -
mini circuit -
pop up book -
puppy plushie -
rc helicopter -
set of stockings - *colorful*
tin robot - *blue*


----------



## J087 (Dec 4, 2020)

Im sad.
Shop isn't upgraded yet...


----------



## McRibbie (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm going to update these as and when I get them, but:

dinosaur toy - *gray*
dollhouse - *brown*
kids’ tent - *colorful*
mini circuit - *red and white*
pop up book - *The ocean blue*
puppy plushie - *red*
rc helicopter -
set of stockings -
tin robot - *green*


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2020)

I have the red puppy plush today.


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't usually time travel, so I've been using the daily toy as a surprise treat to play on the island before it snows!

*RC Helicopter:* green
*Dinosaur Toy:* blue
*Dollhouse: *Purple
*Kids' Tent:
Mini Circuit:* blue and yellow
*Pop-up Book:
Puppy Plushie:* lemon and white
*Set of Stockings:
Tin Robot: *Pink

I'll be back to update everything as I see them. Then I can start trading with people to collect them all!


----------



## Bugs (Dec 4, 2020)

So far I have the pink popup book and the black puppy toy, I haven't been checking everyday as I've catalogues them all on tbt but it's nice to keep track when I can


----------



## Debeers (Dec 4, 2020)

RC Helicopter - 
Dinosaur Toy - 
Dollhouse - orange (12/3)
Kids' Tent - blue (12/1)
Mini Circuit - 
Pop-up Book -
Puppy Plushie - pink (12/2)
Set of Stockings - colorful (12/1)
Tin Robot - yellow (12/4)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 4, 2020)

I got the spotted puppy plushie on Arctin today!


----------



## TesaOfSappho (Dec 4, 2020)

So far I have:
*RC Helicopter *Yellow
*Dinosaur Toy* Red
*Dollhouse *Pink
*Kids' Tent *Stripes
*Mini Circuit
Pop-up Book
Puppy Plushie *Tricolored
*Set of Stockings *Elegant
*Tin Robot *


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a white Kids' Tent today. I like that one best of all the tent colors, so I'm happy!


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 4, 2020)

today i got the black kid's tent; which is fine, but i really wanted the brown or white variations.

i'm sure i can find someone to trade eventually


----------



## Chynna (Dec 4, 2020)

So far I have had:
*RC Helicopter: *Green~12-08-20
*Dinosaur Toy:* blue~_12-04-20_
*Dollhouse: *Purple~12-9-20
*Kids' Tent: *White~_12-03-20_
*Mini Circuit:* blue and yellow~1_2-02-20_
*Pop-up Book: *The Mesozoic World~12-05-20
*Puppy Plushie: *Lemon and white~12-07-20
*Set of Stockings: *Chic~12-05*-*20
*Tin Robot: *Pink~12-06-20


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 4, 2020)

Here's mine:

*RC Helicopter: *Light blue (12/1/20)
*Dinosaur Toy: *Green (12/7/20)
*Dollhouse: *Brown (12/3/20)
*Kids' Tent: *Pink (12/8/20)
*Mini Circuit: *Black and silver (12/6/20)
*Pop-Up Book: *Savannah (12/5/20)
*Puppy Plushie: *Spotted (12/2/20)
*Set of Stockings: *Colorful (12/1/20)
*Tin Robot:* Black (12/4/20)


----------



## Clock (Dec 4, 2020)

I played the other day and saw a pink RC helicopter


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 5, 2020)

I had the Lemon & white puppy plushie today. Not my favorite (and I also don't know if whoever colored it has seen a lemon before)


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 5, 2020)

I have the shark pop up book, stripes tent, blue dino, blue doll house, blue tin robot, tricolour plushie. I'm just gonna guess and say that I'll probably have a blue RC helicopter and mini circuit too lol.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2020)

I have the blue RC helicopter today.


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 5, 2020)

got the mini circuit today - i like how the variation colour literally has nothing to do with the more prominent colours used in the track.  i was thinking mine was going to be gray or something, but it's apparently the 'pink and purple' variation.


----------



## HollySeeker (Dec 5, 2020)

RC Helicopter - Yellow
Dinosaur Toy - Grey
Dollhouse - Pink
Kids' Tent - Blue
Mini Circuit - Black and Silver
Pop-up Book - Savannah
Puppy Plushie  Pink (and bought Tricoloured one from a friends island)
Set of Stockings - cool
Tin Robot - Orange


----------



## deana (Dec 5, 2020)

*RC Helicopter* - Pink
*Dinosaur Toy* - Blue
*Dollhouse* - Red
*Kids' Tent* - Black
*Mini Circuit* - Pink & Purple
*Pop-up Book* - Flowers
*Puppy Plushie* - Black
*Set of Stockings* - Neutral
*Tin Robot* - Silver

I did a naughty bit of TTing because I can't resist toys so here is my final toy variation list! I will obviously do a bit of trading to get some more but I am pretty satisfied with what I got at my Nooks


----------



## Xane_MM (Dec 5, 2020)

Here's Isle Xane's selections, so far:


ItemColorRC HelicopterPinkPuppy PlushieSpottedMini CircuitBlack & silverDinosaur ToyRedDollhouseRedKids' TentPink (*Yes!*)Pop-up Book?????Set of Stockings?????Tin RobotBlack
EDIT: Never mind I got the cute pink Kids' Tent!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 5, 2020)

Arctin has the black tin robot today!


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 5, 2020)

I've cataloged all the color variations but my Nooks carries:

Dinosaur Toy - Red
Dollhouse - Orange
Kid's Tent - Stripes (blue/white)
Mini Circuit - Pink & Purple
Pop-up book - Sharks
Puppy - Tri-colored
RC Helicopter - Blue
Tin Robot - Silver
Set of Stockings - Cool


----------



## xara (Dec 6, 2020)

i’m really hoping for the puppy plushie tomorrow,, i want one _so bad._ 

dinosaur toy - *grey*
dollhouse - *pink*
kids’ tent - *s**tripes *
mini circuit -
pop up book -
puppy plushie -
rc helicopter - *yellow*
set of stockings - *c**olorfu**l*
tin robot - *blue*


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

RC Helicopter
Dinosaur Toy brownish? (Today)
Dollhouse purple
Kids' Tent blue
Mini Circuit blue
Pop-up Book lion
Puppy Plushie 
Set of Stockings
Tin Robot orange


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 6, 2020)

Today I had the Dinosaur popup book in Nooks'!


----------



## tajikey (Dec 6, 2020)

Had the red Dino toy. Still haven't seen any stockings.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 6, 2020)

i haven't been playing a lot on my island with an upgraded nook's so as of now i only know i have a yellow dinosaur.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 6, 2020)

My gothic island got the pink tent and the pastel island got the black tent.  Other than that, I haven't been paying much attention.  Thank goodness for trading.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2020)

I have the green dinosaur toy today.


----------



## Giovana (Dec 6, 2020)

Today i bought the black kids tent, but my first toy was the blue dinosaur toy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 6, 2020)

I got the green helicopter on Arctin!


----------



## Imbri (Dec 6, 2020)

Up to date list.

RC Helicopter - Pink
Dinosaur Toy - Red
Dollhouse - Red
Kids' Tent - Floral
Mini Circuit - Blue & Yellow
Pop-up Book - The Mesozoic World
Puppy Plushie - Gray & White
Set of Stockings - Chic
Tin Robot - Red


I am more than happy to do trades, guys. If you see something you want/need, let me know.


----------



## Morningowl (Dec 6, 2020)

Kids’ Tent - white (currently in nooks) 
Tin Robot - pink
RC helicopter - blue
I am slowly getting them xD and why can’t we sit in the kids’ tent


----------



## Lurch212 (Dec 6, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> RC Helicopter - Blue
> Dinosaur Toy - Red!
> Dollhouse - Orange
> Kids' Tent - White
> ...





TesaOfSappho said:


> I have:
> *RC Helicopter
> Dinosaur Toy* Red
> *Dollhouse *Pink
> ...


willing to trade puppy plushies?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020

Looking to trade toy day puppy plush I have the black one looking for all of them!


----------



## Giovana (Dec 6, 2020)

I have 
RC Helicopter green, Red and purple 
Dinosaur Toy Blue, brown, gray and green 
Dollhouse Blue and green 
Kids' Tent White and Black
Mini Circuit Yellow and blue, purple and pink 
Pop-up Book Pink and red
Puppy Plushie Black and Lemon
Set of Stockings 
Tin Robot Pink


----------



## Raz (Dec 6, 2020)

I still haven't seen all of them

Green Dinosaur
Pink Tent
Black Robot
Savannah Pop-up Book
Silver and Black Mini Circuit
Green RC Helicopter


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 7, 2020)

Okay, I got the green dinosaur toy in Arctin as well, so my hypothesis is incorrect (probably proven WAY before I figured out lol)


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 7, 2020)

Today I had the pink RC helicopter. Meh, not my favorite of them.


----------



## Giovana (Dec 7, 2020)

Today i have the black Puppy Plushie, if someone want to buy, I am available all day, just send me a message


----------



## Balverine (Dec 7, 2020)

so far I've seen

Kid's tent - striped
Toy dinosaur - green
Pop-up book - shark
Mini circuit - red and white
Puppy plushie - Tricolored


----------



## lexy_ (Dec 7, 2020)

well,  got the red dinosaur toy and robot ....lucky me, I have everything cataloged thanks to amazing people here ^^ so I don't have to worry. I love the puppy toy so much


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 7, 2020)

i got the flower pop-up book yesterday, and the silver & gray tin robot today.  i have a lot more colours for everything now thanks to @TheSillyPuppy


----------



## Raz (Dec 7, 2020)

Today I got the dotted puppy plushie


----------



## Rosch (Dec 7, 2020)

Today, I expected the last toy, RC Helicopter, to be sold. Instead, they put up Celebratory Candles for sale.

I've been waiting for the choppers for a long time. Why must you torture me like this?!

Actually, I have all the toys cataloged. But I really wanted to know what color my island sells.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 8, 2020)

I found Arctin’s last item: the kids tent in pink! Just waiting for Evwirt to display stockings...


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 8, 2020)

Today I saw my last item, the brown dinosaur. Again, probably my least favorite of the options   Thank goodness for cataloguing services I guess.


----------



## pinkcosmo101 (Dec 8, 2020)

Heres mine
Dinosaur Toy-Green
Dollhouse:Orange
Kids' Tent:Colorful
Mini Circuit:Red and White
Pop-up Book:The Ocean Blue
Puppy Plushie:Red
Set of Stockings:Colorful
RC Helicopter:Blue
Tin Robot:Green


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 8, 2020)

my last toy today was the rc helicopter; of course i got the pink variation


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm not a time traveler so it's taken until today to get all my variations. I've been updating my original post but I guess I'll post the final list here too lol. 

Pop-up book - Savannah
RC Helicopter - yellow
Set of Stockings - cool
Mini circuit - black and silver
Dinosaur - red
Dollhouse - pink
Tin robot - black
Kid's tent - pink
Puppy plushie - spotted

I'm honestly just glad I didn't get the pink puppy or stocking set. Might have liked a different tent color but it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## xara (Dec 9, 2020)

my list is finally complete!!

dinosaur toy - *grey*
dollhouse - *pink*
kids’ tent - *s**tripe**s*
mini circuit - *red*/*white*
pop up book - *the ocean blue*
puppy plushie - *tricolour* 
rc helicopter - *yellow*
set of stockings - *c**olorfu**l*
tin robot - *blue*


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 9, 2020)

I guess this wasn't my last item, as today I had another new item in the lower left: white Celebratory Candles.


----------



## Morningowl (Dec 10, 2020)

Pop-up book: The Mesozoic world in Nook’s today


----------



## Fye (Dec 10, 2020)

here's what the nooklings are selling on my island

doll house (brown)
pop up book (dino)
puppy plushie (lemon)
mini circuit (blue and yellow)
RC helicopter (light blue)
dinosaur toy (red)
kid's tent (white)
robot (pink)
set of stockings (pink)

I got my favorite puppy plushie and doll house variation, like the pop up book and tent variations even though they aren't my favorites, and am neutral about everything else since i don't plan to use it on my island. I might still trade some variants to get more suitable gifts for my villagers


----------



## tajikey (Dec 10, 2020)

Still haven't seen stockings available at my Nook's.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Still haven't seen stockings available at my Nook's.


Same thing with Evwirt. I’d like to know, at the very least to finish my list on this thread since I’ve catalogued every variant of them earlier.


----------



## tajikey (Dec 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Same thing with Evwirt. I’d like to know, at the very least to finish my list on this thread since I’ve catalogued every variant of them earlier.


Right there with you. They're the last thing I need to see before cataloguing everything else.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 11, 2020)

From memory:
RC Helicopter - Yellow
Dinosaur Toy - Oramge
Dollhouse - Red
Kids' Tent - White
Mini Circuit - Pink and Purple
Pop-up Book - Flowers
Puppy Plushie - Black
Set of Stockings - Colorful
Tin Robot - Gray


----------



## Rosch (Dec 11, 2020)

Rosch said:


> *Set of Stockings* - chic
> *Kids' Tent* - brown
> *Pop-up Book* - flowers
> *Dollhouse* - blue
> ...



My Nook's finally sold the RC helicopter. Out of all the color variations they sold, the only one I really liked was the Set of Stockings.


----------



## babyoatmilk (Dec 20, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> RC Helicopter - Pink
> Dinosaur Toy - Brown
> Dollhouse - Red
> Kids' Tent - White
> ...



Hii! Do you think I could catalogue your natural stockings?? My shop still hasn’t gotten any stockings yet

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dinosaur toy (green on both Evwirt and Arctin)
> Dollhouse (pink on Evwirt, purple on Arctin)
> Kids tent (colorful on Evwirt, pink on Arctin)
> Mini circuit (red and white on Evwirt, blue and white on Arctin)
> ...



Hii! Do you think I could catalogue your elegant stockings? My shop still hasn’t sold any stockings yet


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 20, 2020)

babyoatmilk said:


> Hii! Do you think I could catalogue your natural stockings?? My shop still hasn’t gotten any stockings yet
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020
> 
> ...


I don't actually have a set on me at the moment. I can order it and have it tomorrow, though!


----------



## babyoatmilk (Dec 20, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I don't actually have a set on me at the moment. I can order it and have it tomorrow, though!



Omg thank you sooo much you’re amazing!


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 20, 2020)

My Nooklings have carried:

RC Helicopter - Light Blue
Dinosaur Toy - Green
Dollhouse - Pink
Kids' Tent - Brown
Mini Circuit - Pink and Purple
Pop-up Book - Flowers
Puppy Plushie - Beige
Set of Stockings - Cute
Tin Robot - I think my Tin Robot was grey but maybe yellow? I can't actually remember  
Round Space Heater - I don't know if this counts as a toy day item but it's in the same section the toys appear in and mine has been red!


----------



## JemAC (Dec 20, 2020)

From the top of my head

Dinosaur - Brown
Dollhouse - Orange
Tent - Black
Circuit - Pink & Purple
Book - Flowers
Plushie - Black
Helicopter - Blue
Tin Robot - Silver
Stockings - Chic

sure they're all the right ones


----------



## Feunard (Dec 22, 2020)

Mine should be:

RC Helicopter - purple
Dinosaur Toy - grey
Dollhouse - blue
Kids' Tent - pink
Mini Circuit - black and silver
Pop-up Book - Savanna
Puppy Plushie - spotted
Set of Stockings - cool
Tin Robot - black


----------



## sigh (Dec 22, 2020)

celebratory candle - black
dinosaur toy - red
dollhouse - haven't seen it yet
kid's tent - stripes
mini circuit - red & white
pop-up book - ocean
puppy plushie - tricolored
rc helicopter - blue
set of stockings - cool
tin robot - blue


----------

